# Asus Prime b460 plus comments???



## bosone (Aug 3, 2021)

Hello!
I'm going to do a massive upgrade on my music production system.

I will go for an Asus Prime b460 plus MoBo because it should support the PCI audio cards I'm currently using (Creamware Sonic|Core)

I thought about this setup:

Intel Core i9-10900KF - LGA 1200, 3.70GHz, 10-Core

G.Skill Trident Z Neo - 4 x 16GB, DDR4-3600, DIMM 288 - F4-3600C16Q-64GTZN

Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4

be quiet! Dark Base 900 case

Sapphire Radeon R5 230 video card (already own it)

will it work??

I already have SSD with win10 installed and activated on my (old) Gigabyte MoBo. Will win10 seamlessly update into the new system without having to reinstall everything??


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 3, 2021)

Are you on Scope 7 or 5.1?

I can confirm SC drivers work well on less featured chipsets.
Always work on Intel chips unless vendor overclocks the board during manufacturing to be #1 in benchmarks, that rarely apply to us.

I’ve used the H97 from Intel and it’s being replaced by an AMD B550 as we speak. CPU is the part I’m waiting for this week. The new AMD 5700G.
A 30% uptick in IPC over my i7 4790k’s. But I’m on the PCIe XITE-1.

Asus Prime should be fine. I know guys using Asus PCI-32 slots for older RME cards and have zero hassles.

Pretty amazing how Scope systems are over 20 years old, still get updates, sound great and keep working. My XITE-1 is 12 years old, had 3 x 15 SHARC cards for 7 years, liked them so well I got the XITE-1.

I doubt you’d have any problems with Intel.
AMD seems okay for Scope users. It will be my first AMD B550.
Fingers crossed.
I just don’t need the heat/excess features of the X570.

Good luck Bos.


----------



## Pictus (Aug 3, 2021)

bosone said:


> Hello!
> I'm going to do a massive upgrade on my music production system.
> 
> I will go for an Asus Prime b460 plus MoBo because it should support the PCI audio cards I'm currently using (Creamware Sonic|Core)
> ...


I haven't tested or seen any review, but from what I see the Asus Prime b460 plus has a weak
VRM for a 10 CORE CPU, to avoid VRM overheating and VRM throttling down, make sure to add
one or two 140mm fans on top of the case and set then to blow air over the motherboard VRM.


https://pcpartpicker.com/product/byjJ7P/arctic-p14-728-cfm-140-mm-fan-acfan00124a








Better to buy a motherboard with stronger VRM(Micro ATX will fit the case with the adapter.)


https://it.pcpartpicker.com/product/LtqBD3/asus-rog-strix-z490-g-gaming-wi-fi-micro-atx-lga1200-motherboard-rog-strix-z490-g-gaming-wi-fi



The ROG STRIX Z490-G GAMING (WI-FI) needs to first update the LAN firmware(it is in the ZIP)


https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/04LAN/I225V_Intel_Gigabit_Ethernet_Driver_V1.0.1.4_WIN10_64-bit.zip


and *after *the firmware update, reboot and install the latest LAN driver








Download Intel Drivers and Software


Download new and previously released drivers including support software, bios, utilities, firmware and patches for Intel products.




downloadcenter.intel.com




Also need to update the BIOS
https://rog.asus.com/motherboards/rog-strix/rog-strix-z490-g-gaming-wi-fi-model/helpdesk_bios
Use a https://www.amazon.com/Sintech-PCI-Express-Riser-Extender/dp/B00KZHDSLQ (PCIe to PCI adapter) for the Creamware Sonic Core




bosone said:


> G.Skill Trident Z Neo - 4 x 16GB, DDR4-3600, DIMM 288 - F4-3600C16Q-64GTZN


Better use 2x32


https://it.pcpartpicker.com/products/memory/#m=12&Z=65536002&h=1&sort=price&page=1





bosone said:


> Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4


This is for AMD, change to Noctua NH-D15s


https://it.pcpartpicker.com/product/xCL7YJ/noctua-cpu-cooler-nhd15s





bosone said:


> be quiet! Dark Base 900 case


Change to be quiet! Silent Base 802 with front-USB-C and dual vertical slot for the adapter.
Good if you decide not to use a micro ATX motherboard.


https://it.pcpartpicker.com/product/Y8n8TW/be-quiet-silent-base-802-atx-mid-tower-case-bg039











bosone said:


> Sapphire Radeon R5 230 video card (already own it)


Change the CPU to Core i9-10900K(not KF) and use the onboard GPU.



bosone said:


> will it work??
> 
> I already have SSD with win10 installed and activated on my (old) Gigabyte MoBo. Will win10 seamlessly update into the new system without having to reinstall everything??


Maybe it will, but probably you will have to re-activate the plug-ins.


----------



## bosone (Aug 3, 2021)

Pictus said:


> Change the CPU to Core i9-10900K(not KF) and use the onboard GPU.




Thanks for detailed analysis!
Just one question

So the Asus have an HDMI out. If I go for the 10900k with the GPU, can I choose which graphic chioset to use?
Is the 10900k better than the onboard Asus graphic chipset?


----------



## Pictus (Aug 3, 2021)

I am glad to help, the onboard GPU from the 10900k is better than the
prehistoric/slow R5 230.
Yes, you can choose which one to use.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 3, 2021)

Pictus to the rescue..

I’ve used nothing on die GPUs since day one.
Clarksdale was the first and lost my butt on that build.

But everyone since works, and doesn’t interfere even with a 400MHz bump for the Intel 4.4GHz sweet spot.

VRMs are definitely something to consider even on 8 core beast.

Have fun Bosone..


----------



## bosone (Sep 21, 2021)

I finally upgraded the system.
It is a beast! I have loaded modo bass, modo drums, a guitar with amplitube 5, NI Massive X, NI Noir piano and an arpeggio with mallet flux.
and beside this several effects such as IK Tape machine 440
On Cakewalk sonar the system didn't have a hassle, with 3 ms latency on my scope card.

I have just connected the old hard disk and updated the MoBo drivers. Everything else was extremely fine

beside this, the case Be Quiet DARK BASE 900, with NOCUTA NH-D15 (with 2 fans) and Be Quiet Dark Power PSU are completely silent.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 22, 2021)

Amazing how old Scope DSP cards from 20 years ago still sound great.
My ancient Gigastudio / Scope rig made me some coin and the same 1.4GHz CPU is plenty.

I will try the old Scope cards on my new AMD rig just to see how they work with B550/X570 chipsets.

Glad you have a new powerful rig.

cheerz


----------



## singerr (Jan 1, 2022)

Hello bosone

I'm still, like you as I read, working with two old Creamware DSP Cards, the Pulsar 1 and Pulsar 2. I saw, that you upgraded your system to a Intel i9.
I just wonder what configuration you've been chosing; the Asus Prime b460 plus, or as suggested by chimuelo, the ROG STRIX Z490-G with the stronger VRM and the PCI-E to PCI adapter.

Many greetings and all the best for 2022

kris


----------



## bosone (Jan 1, 2022)

I got the Asus prime and it works like charm!


----------

